# virtualbox und verbindung zu hostrechner

## Christian99

Hallo, ich hab ein kleines Problem mit meiner verbindung zwischen meinem Rechner und vbox guests:

Ich verwende in Virtualbox "Netzwerkbrücke" auf dem host läuft dnsmasq. wenn das device zudem ich die vboxbrücke verbinde eine reale Netzwerkverbindung auch noch hat, dann gehts. guest bekommt ip von dnsmasq und alles geht wunderbar. wenn ich aber die reale Verbindung entferne, dann geht das ganze nicht mehr. die DHCP requests kommen zwar bei dnsmasq an und werden beantwortet, aber die antworten kommen nicht beim guest an.

Kann ich da irgendwas machen? also die Verbindung meiner netzwerkkarte faken? oder irgendwas anderes machen? sowas wie eine virtuelle netzwerkkarte am host einrichten?

Schöne Grüße

Christian

----------

